# Private Health Insurance?



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

We have read all of the available information on the forum regarding health cover but we no there has been changes this year and we now find we will not be eligible for the 2.5 years we would have been covered for owing to these changes. (I believe this had something to do with contribution we have both paid in the UK).
..
We are both under 65, my husband is 62 and I am 58 We will have to arrange private health cover.
We have no health problems.
We would just like to ask other people who are in a similar position to us (under retirement age) what they have done regarding this. and who they have their private health insurance with. Would we still be able eligible to use the medical facilities or does this not kick in until my husband turns 65.
any information would be greatful.:help::help:


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Paphos00 said:


> We have read all of the available information on the forum regarding health cover but we no there has been changes this year and we now find we will not be eligible for the 2.5 years we would have been covered for owing to these changes. (I believe this had something to do with contribution we have both paid in the UK).
> ..
> We are both under 65, my husband is 62 and I am 58 We will have to arrange private health cover.
> We have no health problems.
> ...


Hi,

We are in a similar position to you, both under retirement age and fortunately in good health. We have taken out health insurance with the Atlantic Insurance Co. They offer a comprehensive range of products from which you can choose things like in patient only cover, they also offer payment by instalment if you wish.
We looked at a couple of other companies but found Atlantic's policy best suited our needs.

There is also a service called Phoenix Ambulance service who you can sign up with for any medical emergency. A friend used them the other month after suffering a fall and apparently they were very fast, efficient and helpful.

I don't think you are eligible for free state healthcare in Cyprus until you are 65, unless somebody tells me differently.


----------



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rema said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in a similar position to you, both under retirement age and fortunately in good health. We have taken out health insurance with the Atlantic Insurance Co. They offer a comprehensive range of products from which you can choose things like in patient only cover, they also offer payment by instalment if you wish.
> We looked at a couple of other companies but found Atlantic's policy best suited our needs.
> ...


Thanks Rema
I will certainly look at Atlantic when we eventually move over
What do you do if you need to see a doctor do you do everything through your private medical cover?


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Paphos00 said:


> Thanks Rema
> I will certainly look at Atlantic when we eventually move over
> What do you do if you need to see a doctor do you do everything through your private medical cover?


No, we don't bother with claiming on insurance for out patient things - that pushes the premium up a fair bit too.

You sign up with a local doctor, there are plenty to choose from, and pay a standard fee whenever you need a consultation, simple as that. 

It's actually the same process you would come across anywhere in the world other than the UK where there is the NHS.

You can normally get a consultation on the same day if you need it, try that on the NHS!


----------



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rema said:


> No, we don't bother with claiming on insurance for out patient things - that pushes the premium up a fair bit too.
> 
> You sign up with a local doctor, there are plenty to choose from, and pay a standard fee whenever you need a consultation, simple as that.
> 
> ...


That's brilliant thanks for taking the time out to explain it.
Sounds very simple . I think you would be very lucky to get an appt over in the uk for the same day.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Rema said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in a similar position to you, both under retirement age and fortunately in good health. We have taken out health insurance with the Atlantic Insurance Co. They offer a comprehensive range of products from which you can choose things like in patient only cover, they also offer payment by instalment if you wish.
> We looked at a couple of other companies but found Atlantic's policy best suited our needs.
> ...


Just a detail. If you work here you are eligible for "free" state healthcare


----------



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Just a detail. If you work here you are eligible for "free" state healthcare


Won't be working both took early retirement with private pensions so will need private medical insurance.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*State Health Care*

Here is some information about the the charges for using the hospitals:

Fees
If you are entitled to healthcare benefits, you pay €3 for a visit to a GP and €6 for a visit to a specialist. Other medical costs include 50c for each prescribed pharmaceutical product and the same sum for each laboratory test. 

Payment for drugs and laboratory tests are made with the use of something known as health stamps that you have to purchase in advance. They are available at public hospitals and post offices.

People who aren’t eligible for low-cost or free health services can still take advantage of the system at a fee. A visit to a GP costs €15 while consulting a specialist is €30. Fees for prescriptions vary but it is worth noting that they were reviewed last August.

As far as emergencies are concerned, the Accident and Emergency Departments of public hospitals remain available to everybody. Patients who visit the Accident and Emergency Department pay €10, regardless of the services they will receive.


----------



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

Talagirl said:


> Here is some information about the the charges for using the hospitals:
> 
> Fees
> If you are entitled to healthcare benefits, you pay €3 for a visit to a GP and €6 for a visit to a specialist. Other medical costs include 50c for each prescribed pharmaceutical product and the same sum for each laboratory test.
> ...


Thanks for the prices Talagirl, much appreciated.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Paphos00 said:


> Thanks for the prices Talagirl, much appreciated.


You can find the prices you have to pay for medicins without prescription here

Cyprus Medicine Prices

Remember that the drug can have a different name in Cyprus


----------



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> You can find the prices you have to pay for medicins without prescription here
> 
> Cyprus Medicine Prices
> 
> Remember that the drug can have a different name in Cyprus


Thanks to everyone for all of the information


----------

